# Clavier compatible avec Pages ?



## Buck67 (22 Août 2012)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai acheté un clavier externe pour iPad (pour la prise de note à la fac, parce que impossible de taper longtemps sur le clavier virtuel...). Et j'aimerais savoir si le logiciel de çreation de documents Pages de chez Apple prenait en charge ce genre de clavier ? Ça m'éviterai de le payer et qu'au final je me retrouve à devoir me prendre la tête avec le clavier tactile 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## lineakd (23 Août 2012)

@buck67, quel clavier as tu acheté?



			
				ibaby a dit:
			
		

> sauf que tu ne pourras pas faire des copier/couper/coller avec ce clavier, car iOS ne le permet pas.



@ibaby, il me semblait que ces commandes (cmd+c, cmd+v, cmd+x...) fonctionnaient sur les claviers bluetooth pour ipad, non?


----------



## lineakd (23 Août 2012)

@ibaby, voici un lien sur les raccourcis clavier pour ipad sur le site de logitech.


----------



## Buck67 (24 Août 2012)

En effet c'est pour éviter de payer Pages pour rien, même si bon... Je ne suis evidemment pas à 8&#8364; près ça va de soit, c'était juste pour avoir une réponse =)

Merci Ibaby et lineakd pour vos réponses  !


----------

